# Lake LBJ fishing spots?



## Reel Nauti 22' (Jun 26, 2009)

Anybody know of any good spots i will be in the kingsland area and launching out at El Rio.:idea:


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

For Central TX Freshwater, you might find more folks familiar with LBJ Here: 
http://*********************/forums/ubbthreads.php/forums/2/1/Bass_Fishing

or here:

http://www.austinbassfishing.com/forum/


----------



## Reel Nauti 22' (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks Pocket


----------

